# Valbazen Goat Dose Question



## MrsCountryChick (Jun 17, 2009)

What is the standard dosing for Valbazen for goats? kids or adults.


----------



## bheila (Jun 17, 2009)

1cc per 20-25lbs, severe tapeworms problems may need 1cc per 10lbs.  Milk withholding 5 days.  Do not use in first 45 days of pregnancy.


----------



## username taken (Jun 17, 2009)

I would not use at any stage in pregnancy. Learnt that the hard way.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 18, 2009)

I second Usernametaken....We never use on preggos.

And I use the 1 cc per 40# dosage, which has proven effective here (Indiana).  Depending on where you are, you may not need to dose that
 high.


----------



## MrsCountryChick (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I've been leaning towards Valbazen. I wanted a "all around" dewormer. & It seems in my area Valbazen is used, even in ads locally for goats for sale they say how even kids have been "given 1st CDT shot & dewormed with Valbazen" .....So I was thinking it was a good choice for my area (Pennsylvania).  .... Still researching...


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jul 28, 2012)

*I need to know what the correct dose is for Valbazen... I'm worried about overdosing since it says it can kill them and I've seen way too many conflicting amounts!

Goat-link says: The  effective dose for goats is 1cc/10lbs body weight.

Various other places (like the bottle) say 4ml's per 100 pounds.


Help please?!?!?*


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 28, 2012)

Unless you way, WAY overdose, it won't kill them.  The danger w/ valbazen is w/ pregnant does, it can cause them to abort.

Dose anywhere from 1cc per 40# to 1cc per 10#.  If you've never used it, try the 1cc per 40# dose 1st and see if that works for you.  If not, you can deworm again in a week at 1cc per 20#.  If it doesnt' work at that rate....chances are your worms are resistand and you'll need to try something else.


----------



## lilhill (Jul 28, 2012)

I dose at 1cc per 10 lbs.  And as Roll stated, I do not use it on pregnant does.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 28, 2012)

I use it 1cc per 10 lbs.

Never give it to a pregnant goat, too risky.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Renegade (Jul 28, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I use it 1cc per 10 lbs.
> 
> Never give it to a pregnant goat, too risky.
> 
> DonnaBelle


X2 but I should add that I rarely use it. I prefer Cydectin or Dectomax.

Donna


----------



## Georgia Girl (Sep 1, 2019)

i have read from several vets that it causes aplastic anemia?  Anyone know about this?


----------

